# Circular Recommendation



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I need to pick up some circular needles so I can make some baby blankets. (I should say _try_ to make some blankets, I'm still working on my knitting skills.) I'm going to Hobby Lobby and thought I should ask what brand y'all would recommend that I can pick up there. Looking on their website it says they have Yarnology, Clover and Susan Bates. If I can finish a few blankets and build up my confidence with knitting then I may order some needles online so feel free to mention different ones and where I should order them.

Thanks.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks WIHH, your explanation will help me know what to look for. I have some cheap ones from Walmart and the cable drives me crazy, that's why I'm looking for some more. I wish we had a small, locally owned shop that I could go into instead of the big stores.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Well of the 3 choices I would go with clover. They will likely be the most expensive.
They are quality as far as Im concerned.
I use clovers for double pointed needles. I love them for that.I also use them for cable needles. Being bamboo they tend to grip & hold onto the yarn much more so than metal. If you just beginning that could be a plus for you.

Im betting Susan Bates are on the same quality as Boye. I tried a pair of Boye circulars for sock knitting. The cable made them junk as far as Im concerned. Sock yarn is very small. The cable on the boyes was very rigid and unflexible, so really didnt work.Their larger circulars may have been fine.
Ive never heard of Yarnology, Im betting they are cheapies though.

If you have no decent yarn store, online is the only way to go.
I use www.knitpicks.com I have a complete set of nickle plated circs I got from them. They are affordable & mostly very good quality.
Now that I know I like knitting, I wish I would have gone with Addis turbo clicks. If you are beginning & not sure knitting is your thing, its a very expensive way to go. Knitpicks has a beginner set of 3 types of needles. 1 nickel plated, 1 wood, 1 acrylic-plastic, for $20.00
http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting-needles-crochet-hooks/try-it-needle-set.html
Thats the set I started with & recommend to all beginning knitters.

As far as needles in general, I hate, hate, hate, hate,hate plastic. Did I mention I hate plastic?
Hope this helps.

Eta: I just looked up yarnology needles. Dont bother with them.They have a 1 star rating.All reviews are bad.
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/knit-perfect-set-215608/#tab-reviews


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I LOVE the Chiaogoo Lace .... I like the 16" metal for socks , and the big fatty wood ones for chunky yarn !

http://www.etsy.com/shop/mimisneedlebasket

other than that ...its a personal thang , gotta find what YOU like !


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im going to try those one of these days!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...1&_nkw=addi+turbo+knitting&_sacat=0&_from=R40

:grin:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumb::rotfl:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Love, love, love Addi turbo. However, if you aren't ready to drive a Ferrari, get another brand. I would go to www.knitpicks.com and check out their circulars.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

So I went to Hobby Lobby and they had random sizes in each brand. The only ones they had in the size I'm using for my first blanket were plastic. I bought them because the price wasn't bad and I haven't tried them before. I already don't think I'm going to like them, I'm a violent knitter and I bet I break them. LOL. I'll get on knitpicks and see what I can find.

Right now I'm using some longer metal Boye straight needles. Because of the length it can be dangerous to sit next to me. The cat found out the hard way last night. 

Thanks y'all.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

KyMama; what sized needles are you looking for?

I'll bet I have some that are just looking for a new home!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

lathermaker said:


> KyMama; what sized needles are you looking for?
> 
> I'll bet I have some that are just looking for a new home!


I am looking for a size 6, but I'm going to need a couple of more sizes too. I have a lot of projects in mind for this baby. (BTW, she just found out this week that she's pregnant. She thinks it's funny that I already started making things.) I think I will run to Michaels and see what they have, I didn't want to ask DH to take me to another store yesterday. Luckily there is a Sportsmans Warehouse right next to Hobby Lobby so he didn't complain about that stop. 

I tried to use the plastic ones last night, but I don't really like them. I'm already slow and they seemed to slow me down even more. It's hard to explain why, I guess they grip the yarn too much for me. I did like having the bulk of the stitches on the circular though, using the straights gets heavy when you get to the end of the row.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Pearl B said:


> :thumb::rotfl:




Are you pokin' fun ? 


:grin:


Incidentally, "Arpat_Yarn", of ebay fame and Addi persuasion, based in Hong Kong, is very reputable and dependable to deal with. They often have items that no one else carries and their prices are always the lowest....and free shipping. I also do Addi business with a shop owner in Iowa, also featured on ebay, and she handles my warranty work. Addi's are guaranteed forever, and I've wore out a few pairs, already. :whistlin:

KYMama.....if you like smooth action on a knitting needle, and want to use circulars, Addis are about as good as it gets.

I blame WIHH for getting me started on them, so.........


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I recently started carrying and using the KA bamboo circulars. So far I like them. I just wish Brittany Birch made circs.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When I started knitting Boye were the only brand I found. Once you get a better set of needles you don't want to go back. I got the Clover bamboo and loved them until I got the Addi turbo, but by then I was a fast knitter. The nonmetal are so much quieter, even the turbo metal needles are quieter than the Boye.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm with the Clover crowd until I discovered Addi turbo - but I still like Clover for some things too, so I use both. Addi is slick, hard and fast, the Clover bamboo is more grabby and soft and I don't feel like stitches are flying away from me. They will wear tho, so Addi is a better investment.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Are you pokin' fun ?


 Me? :angel:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

KyMama with any circular needles your get run the connecting cord under really hot water before you begin and then give them a good tug to straighten them out. If you don't do this, especially with the less expensive needles, you will go crazy trying to work with and around the kink.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Y'all are definitely enablers, I ordered some Addi turbos in the sizes I'll be using for my next couple of projects. I figured there was no point to keep spending money on cheap ones and getting discouraged. I'm going to try my best to learn how to knit proficiently because crocheting hurts my wrist too bad. I can knit all night and not have any pain.  I've almost finished the first baby blanket, in spite of the cheap circulars. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I really like my knitpick circs however. 
I so wish I would have started with the addi's 

Good choice!


----------

